# Juvenia Addition



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My latest find:-



















Hallmark I think, is for 1956. Amazingly thin and very accurate for its age.

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice looking watch you've got there.

I always worry about losing the watch on these front splitting models. I've got an Omega with a very similar case and I'm forever looking down just to reassure myself its all still there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

tixntox said:


>


Love the swirly finishing on the ratchet/crown wheels !!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice find , love the simple uncluttered dial and the thickness of it, looks a very nice quality piece.

Andy


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

tixntox said:


> My latest find:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these thin watches.

Yours looks to have a Peseux or a Unitas movement. They are typically very well marked under the balance wheel


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just finished timing it over 24 hours and its within 5 seconds! :notworthy: Amazing. :thumbsup: I love it! It's a good, tight fit on the case by the way. I will not be wearing it for work! That's if I ever get another job! 

Mike


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Juvenia is a trade mark from the Fabrique Juvenia / Didisheim-Goldschmidt Fils & Cie from La Chaux-de-Fonds. Here sold to England.

Andreas


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks for the information. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

tixntox said:


> My latest find:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really quite lovely Mike

I picked this up recently having no prior knowledge of the brand. Manual also slim case quite an unusual dial I think.

































Wear in good health

Steve


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lovely watch Mike, I just love these British cased solid gold sub dialled watches even better if they have a dedication on the back IMHO.

My BWC cased Trebex says hello;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> Lovely watch Mike, I just love these British cased solid gold sub dialled watches even better if they have a dedication on the back IMHO.
> 
> My BWC cased Trebex says hello;


My BWC cased Trebex says hello;


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Trebex, a trade mark of the Milex Elem. Watch Co. Ltd. (Bienne).

Andreas


----------

